# Hilfe beim Einstieg



## 6aholic (24. Jan 2005)

hi, ich bin java- neuling.
[trotz ab(kopiert)-solvierten programmierpraktika in der uni ;]

ich weiß, ich habe auch gesucht und gefunden, nur hat leider nix funktioniert.
selbst bei der installation der jdk habe ich noch meine probleme.
ich kann nicht aus allen pfaden das javac- programm aufrufen.

so. nun zum eigtl inhalt.

ich habe die lustige klasse aus einem post hier genommen...
[http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=10345]

allerdings habe ich das schräge gefühl, dass der treiber nicht richtig geladen wurde.
deswegen kommt folgende fehlermeldung:

C:\maiki\root\chatgames>java sql_test
Treiber kann nicht geladen werden: org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver
Verbindung fehlgeschlagen: No suitable driver


nun folgende fragen:
was muss ich mehr machen, als die .jar datei in das angegebende dir zu kopieren?
muss auf jeder maschine, die die klasse ausführt das installiert sein?


gibt es irgendwo schönere klassen zur handhabung mit der mysql- datenbank?

irgendwas wo ich klassische inserts, selects, updates und deletes, kurz gesagt, simple querys ausführen kann?`
und wenn ja, dann noch die results in der klasse handle?

so far.
6aholic.

_Edit von L-ectron-X: Titel aussagekräftiger gemacht._


----------



## foobar (24. Jan 2005)

Das Forum hat eine Suchfunktion


----------



## 6aholic (24. Jan 2005)

du darfst dir sicher sein:
alles was ich geschrieben habe ist wahr.
ich bin ein neuling.
ich habe gesucht.
es hat nichts funktioniert.


danke.


so far.
6aholic.


----------



## 6aholic (24. Jan 2005)

dies habe ich von dir gefunden, herr foobar:



> Diese 4 Möglichkeiten, den Treiber "zu installieren" sind schlecht und absolut nicht zu empfehlen, lass den CLASSPATH in Ruhe und fummle nicht im lib/ext herum!
> 
> Richtig ist:
> 
> ...




allerdings ist das _nicht_ zufriedenstellend.
ich _will_ nicht irgendwie was immer zusammenhämmern müssen, die zeit ist zu kostbar und zu schade in der bash soo viel redundanz reinzuhämmern.

lieber suche ich _hilfe_ statt schlaue sprüche, was denn an offziellen zeug so schlecht wäre?!

weiterhin funktioniert es immernoch nicht, javac aus jeden verzeichniss zu starten.
ich starte das compilieren immer im verzeichniss der javac und gebe dann den pfad meiner .java an (;

so far.
6aholic.


----------



## 6aholic (24. Jan 2005)

C:\maiki\hp\Java\jdk1.5.0_01\bin>set classpath c:\maiki\hp\java\mysql-con.jar
Die Umgebungsvariable "classpath" ist nicht definiert.


kann damit jemand was anfangen?
wie setzte ich auch javac global?
und wie ihr zweifellos vermutet, ist mein name maik (;


so far.
6aholic.


----------



## Bleiglanz (25. Jan 2005)

> allerdings ist das _nicht_ zufriedenstellend.
> ich _will_ nicht irgendwie was immer zusammenhämmern müssen, die zeit ist zu kostbar und zu schade in der bash soo viel redundanz reinzuhämmern.


vergiss es, man macht es so; nur Anfänger und Stümper arbeiten
mit der Environmentvariable CLASSPATH oder kopieren was nach lib/ext

du wirst doch noch ein Shellskript zusammenbasteln (oder CTRL+P in der bash eintippen) können?


----------



## niemand (25. Jan 2005)

... warum so aufwändig? alias java='java -[Haufen Optionen hier einsetzen]'

Allerdings: Von welcher Shell gehst du denn nun aus? Einmal schreibst du was von Bash, darunter kopierst du dann 'ne Zeile von Wins cmd32 *confused*

cu


----------



## 6aholic (25. Jan 2005)

dann frage ich mich, ob sun und alle anderen offiziellen instanzen stümper und fuscher sind?!
und wenn ya, wieso? was ist denn schlecht an dieser methode?

@niemand
beide.
ich schreibe meinen server auf einem win32 system und will es aber dann auf einem linux mit einer suse 8.0 distribution laufen lassen...
wobei ich gleich zum nächsten problem komme...
[das hier zwar eigtl nicht hingehört, aber ich wills doch einfach mal erwähnen,....]

ich hatte meinen javaserver [testweise] laufen und nun blödsinniger weise mehrere java prozesse laufen.

diese hab ich dann einfach mal gekillt (;
[killall java]

auch nach reboot geht nun leider nix mehr...
weder java, noch javac.
auch bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich die -cp .;mysql.jar; classname so unter meiner bash ausführen kann, wie im windoofs...

thx 4 help.

so far.
6aholic.


----------



## foobar (25. Jan 2005)

> wie setzte ich auch javac global?


Du mußt $JAVA_HOME/bin zur PATH-Variablen hinzufügen.



> gibt es irgendwo schönere klassen zur handhabung mit der mysql- datenbank?
> 
> irgendwas wo ich klassische inserts, selects, updates und deletes, kurz gesagt, simple querys ausführen kann?`
> und wenn ja, dann noch die results in der klasse handle?


Das kannst du alles mit JDBC erledigen, wenn du dir noch ein paar Klassen drumherum strickst geht das alles sehr komfortabel.



> und wie ihr zweifellos vermutet, ist mein name maik (;


Das ist dein Problem ;-)


----------



## Bleiglanz (25. Jan 2005)

> dann frage ich mich, ob sun und alle anderen offiziellen instanzen stümper und fuscher sind?!


zeig doch mal eine offizielle Quelle (die sich nicht an Anfänger wendet) wo sowas empfohlen wird?


> und wenn ya, wieso? was ist denn schlecht an dieser methode?


Vermüllung / du kannst nicht mit verschiedenen Versionen arbeiten / du kannst das nicht einfach auf einen anderen Rechner kopieren / man vergisst, was man alles drin hat / usw. usf


----------



## 6aholic (25. Jan 2005)

wie war das gleich mit der suchmaschine? da findest du genug quellen (;
aber ich will mich auch nicht streiten.
hier geht es nicht darum wer was für wen besser findet, sondern um eine lösung.
konstruktivität ist gefragt.
ob wer sein system vermüllt oder nicht, liegt ya wohl an yeden selbst.
ich persönlich halte ordnung.
und portabel muss mein system auch nicht sein...

so far.
6aholic.


----------



## 6aholic (25. Jan 2005)

> Du mußt $JAVA_HOME/bin zur PATH-Variablen hinzufügen.



wie im linux / win32?


so far.
6aholic.


----------



## Bleiglanz (25. Jan 2005)

>>wie war das gleich mit der suchmaschine? 
>>da findest du genug quellen (; 

dass Bücher, Beispiele und Tutorials im WWW oft nicht direkt total super sind wirst du auch noch merken


----------



## 6aholic (25. Jan 2005)

schön, dass du mir das sagst.
aber ich bin hier, weil ich hilfe brauche.
ich bin erfahren genug um zu wissen, wie tutos und andere sachen aussehen,
schließlich lebe ich mein halbes leben schon mit der informatik.

ich lass es dabei bleiben, wenn nichts konstruktives mehr bei rum kommt...
nicht böse nehmen, ich hab mir nur von einer commnunity  "... in der einem garantiert geholfen wird..." mehr vorgestellt als nur die antwort: "suchmaschine" oder "das ist kacke".
lösungen sind die antworten auf mein problem.

weiterhin habe ich nun auch schon alles allein hinbekommen, war halt nur eine frage der zeit,...
das fragen stellen allein hat wohl auch schon geholfen (;

guten tag.
Maik.


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Jan 2005)

6aholic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich lass es dabei bleiben, wenn nichts konstruktives mehr bei rum kommt...
> nicht böse nehmen, ich hab mir nur von einer commnunity  "... in der einem garantiert geholfen wird..." mehr vorgestellt als nur die antwort: "suchmaschine" oder "das ist kacke".
> lösungen sind die antworten auf mein problem.


immmmmmer locker bleiben, wenn du schon dein halbes leben mit der Informatik rummachst, dann kennst du das ja alles

aber stell dir vor, jemand kommt und fragt dich

--- ich habe 5 Trillionen Kunden, kann ich die mit ACCESS verarbeiten?

---ich will einen 3D Shooter schreiben, geht das mit LISP?

---ich habe Hunger, sind rostige Reissnägel  lecker?

so in diese Kategorie gehört auch die Frage

---ich habe Probleme mit dem Classpath und habe gehört, dass man die jars ins $JDK/lib/ext kopieren soll oder seine Umgebungsvariable CLASSPATH ändern muss


Wie würdest du da "helfen"?


----------



## 6aholic (29. Jan 2005)

f: Wie würdest du da "helfen"?
a: ja.



so far.
6aholic.


----------

